
Creating consistent development environments with Docker - sdomino
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-create-consistent-development-environments-that-just-work-55be5417341b
======
seoknucklehead
What percentage of time do developers spend troubleshooting code on different
environments and trying to synchronize, probably 25-30% anyhow?

~~~
technologyvault
Sometimes more than that. Depends upon the size of the team and how well
organized they are.

